# Hip Surgery



## sarah----jane (Apr 11, 2013)

We left Chester to the vetenairy hospital this morning for his hip replacement surgery and after meeting 3 vets who had been flown in from Italy for the surgery, we were advised that there may be a chance that the prosthetic was too big as they could not get a smaller one.

Several hours later we received the call to say he had came through the surgery but as they thought, they could not replace the hip in its entirety.

Another procedure called A Femoral Head Osteotomy (FHO) was preformed were they remove the femur so scar tissue forms to join the bone back together. 

It wasn't the outcome I was hoping for as we will now have to attend hydrotherapy sessions to help build up the muscle.

We are looking forward to getting him back tomorrow as the house is too quiet! Then we can hopefully start his road to recovery.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Chester - poor you.
Hopefully now he can start to get better and better and look forward to pain free movement.
Wishing him all the best.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh how terrible for you all but hopefully now the op is behind you you can concentrate on him getting back to normal , good luck and hug that boy when he comes home xx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Poor Chester. I would get him some Bowen therapy to go alongside the Hydrotherapy. It will help on so many levels.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh poor Chester. I hope the surgery will be a success and his hydrotherapy will help him build his strength. Poor little guy. So much to go through. Hope you are doing ok, can't imagine the worry. X


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aw poor wee man...

I'm sure you're just desperate to get him home tomorrow, let us know how he gets on.

Will be thinking of you lots :hug:

xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Healing hugs for Chester :hug: It's not nice when they are away from home. Hope his homecoming went ok and good luck with the recovery process.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Sending hugs and kisses for your poo!!


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Ahh Chester, hope you have a speedy recovery


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Hopefully for Chester the worst is over and he feels better already - hard for you keeping him calm and sedentary! Good luck and thinking of you!

Treacle has Hip Dysplasia but so far she is ok and on supplements - as soon as I notice a deterioration then she will have hip replacement and I will be in the same position as you! 

Will enjoy seeing watching Chester improve and up being a Dog again!
x


----------



## sarah----jane (Apr 11, 2013)

We got him back yesterday and he was very out of sorts and drowsy. Today he has stolen a pair of socks and chewed on some bones so he is coming around! He has really eaten though and you have to constantly watch him in case he strains himself. We are also having a bit of difficulty with the cone collar so I am letting him keep it off during the day when I can watch him.

How old is Treacle? Chester is only 15 months but we noticed there was a problem a few months back and he was carrying his leg everyday so he hasn't even benefitted from full long walks in his short little life yet!

Here is a photo of him back on his favourite spot on the sofa.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Awk wee man... He looks so helpless. Lots of love from sister Lola xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor chap - it'll be a little while before he is feeling himself again. 
Great that he has his appetite and also good that he doesn't have to wear his cone all the time. He'll be happier without it.
Have you seen those inflatable collars others have used post operations? That might be more comfortable for him.


----------



## sarah----jane (Apr 11, 2013)

I am going to try to get him one of those inflatable collars. With the cone on he can't move around in his cage and I think it will be more comfortable especially when we have to start leaving him again for work


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I keep looking at those pic.. Hope he's doing ok. Amazing how alike in looks him and Lola are... Right down to the blonde tips! X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Poor baby. I hope he is doing well. 
Lots of love and hugs
Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sarah----jane (Apr 11, 2013)

They are wee twins Ruth!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

sarah----jane said:


> They are wee twins Ruth!


Aren't they just? It's amazing! I hope they can meet when Chester is better!


----------



## sarah----jane (Apr 11, 2013)

Yes we will arrange something when he is allowed walks again. I'd imagine he'd also want to wait until his hair grows back to look good for his sister! Haha


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

How is the post surgery care going?
Hope Chester is being a good lad and resigning himself to lots of sleeping.
Hope you are coping. 
Thinking of you both.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aw I hope Chester is continuing to improve.... Wee soul :hug:

xxx


----------



## sarah----jane (Apr 11, 2013)

We got the stitches out today and the vet is pleased with his progress so far. He has 1 more week of rest then we can start taking him on short 5 minute walks. We asked the vet about the other hip and he will continue to monitor it but he has advised that they can perform the same surgery successfully on the other side if required in the future.

I had put a post up a few weeks ago about some little red bumps appearing on his stomach area. They have went away lately but some little cuts have appeared and the vet told us he now also has a bacterial infection so he has been prescribed anti biotics for that and more Metacam for the pain in the leg.

I'm sure Chester is looking forward to the day (soon hopefully) that we do not have to give him tablets disguised in food! He is becoming more clever at eating the food and hiding the tablets in the carpet!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Awk Chester, it's so unfair. Poor guy. Sorry you've had a rough ride pet. Hopefully you're on the mend once and for all xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

What an excellent boy he is to be going through all this. Before you know it he will be running around again. I am glad he is doing so well. More pictures of your beautiful boy please. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ElaineR (Apr 5, 2013)

Just catching up with this thread now!! Poor Chester!!! And so young to go through all of this, can only imagine how it's been for you guys! My Bobby will perhaps require surgery to his hip but just now he attends hydrotherapy when he needs to.. He's doing great just now.. But we never know when it's going to 'pop' and when that happens its pretty bad.. Hoping Chester makes a very speedy recovery!! X


----------



## sarah----jane (Apr 11, 2013)

Hey sorry its been a while but just a quick note to say Chester is doing very well and he will be having a check up on his hip on Monday.

We have been for some short walks which he loves and he is now a bit better on the lead than before with less pulling.

Here he is just out of the bath recently. He will be getting a new shorter hair do soon to blend in where they shaved his leg.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh I love him! Gorgeous boy!! So glad he got such a great mummy and daddy! Great news Sarah Jane. Xx


----------

